# Boat Batteries



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

They are the origional batteries from when I bought the boat in early 2007. Wondering how long they will last, I have had zero problems with them, I was just thinking if I sould plan on replacing them soon. thoughts? I would hate to be at the elbow, drifting and have the batteries go out and be stuck......


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

invest in a jump box keep it maintained and on the boat. cheep insurance


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. Got my boat in 2005 and still have the 2 original batteries. On the my old boat I had to replace a battery almost every year.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

If u need a new batt ck with academey, i have 5 boat batt,s so far they have had best price. The batt center on pace and fairfield has blemish batts, ive bought them there since 1973, new batts, just blemished, deep cycles they dont get many anymore used to get deep cycles there for 15 to 20 dollars


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim,
I try to replace one of my batteries every two years. I move the cranking battery down to the house battery and put the new one on the motor. In the end, the house battery is four years old and I'll move it over to my tractor since it's not any where near as critical. Can alway's jump the tractor off if need be. Never lost a battery or had to have the boat jumped by doing it this way. BTW, I buy those cheap Ever Start's from Wally world, and like I said, never had an ounce of trouble.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

I have always used the wallyworld batteries. mainly because they were open 24hrs and always a wallyworld nearby to exchange if problems arise. BE WARNED..... I recently found out wallyworld has changed their battery return policy and they NO LONGER carry the same warranty !!!!. They no longer have a full warranty unless it is one you bought before the change and it has a warranty (date bought) sticker on it.


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

Unhook them if you are not going to use your boat this winter. Also put a trickle charge on them before you put them back in. If you want to leave them in the boat, crank your motor(s) once a month and let them run long enough to give the batteries a charge. I second the jump box on the boat as a safety measure.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

At what RPM does the battery actually start to get a charge? I thought I heard like 16-1800?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> At what RPM does the battery actually start to get a charge? I thought I heard like 16-1800?


As a standard answer and this comes from a automotive electric school.....2000RPM will give you max charge.

Some folks may not have good water pressure and not be able to run their motors for longer periods of time at that RPM on the hose and muffs.

I can run both motors at the same time doing that without a problem. I have aprox 50PSI water pressure at the house.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jim, Long story short, Replace them and be sure three years is fine for your car but in the boat don't take a chance.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I have 2 brand new Optima deep cycle/starting batteries at the house if your interested Jim.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have gotten 5 years, but I agree that around three would be a good idea to replace the batteries.


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

Distilled water only and never let them completely discharge and you will extend their life consideribly. A cheap catchup or mustard bottle from the dollar store with a piece of plastic hose helps make it easy to keep them topped off.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

It really depends on the expected usage of the battery. For the lowest cost, a "Flooded" cell battery is the easiest to buy and use, but has the shortest life overall. AGM batteries, Absorbed Glass Mat batteries last longer and do require greater charging care to maximize life, but the power storage is better long term and no maintenance. The real upside is if the battery is in a HIGH vibration area, this is the best battery. Gel Cell batteries can be used in almost any setting but again require a very special charger to maintain max life and is the most expensive battery. The upside is there's never any worry of water levels, spillage, fumes or explosions. 

Most people just go with the standard flooded cell battery. Keep the costs low and get that if you don't use the boat at least once per week.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

im a retired diesel mech. One morning when i worked on snapper boat we were about a hundred miles out tried to start boat for the day, battery dead no radio nothing, were lucky coast guard just happened to pass by. if a batt lasts 2 yrs you are lucky. If boat sits batteries go bad quicker. My friend has a 28 ft chris craft, we put 2 new batteries in it, he didnt get to use it for 11 mos, both went bad. If i was going out that far id want at least one new batt to get motor cranked.They told us at delco school if a batt went bad to fill it up withsalt water and it might crank one more time to get u home. Ive never had to try it yet and sealed batts wouldnt work for that


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Hewes your daddy? said:


> Distilled water only and never let them completely discharge and you will extend their life consideribly. A cheap catchup or mustard bottle from the dollar store with a piece of plastic hose helps make it easy to keep them topped off.


 
My policy as well. 

When a battery sits in a discharged state, the lead plates accumulate a layer of crud that destroys their capacity. It is more pronounced in warmer climates such as we have.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I'll play it safe and invest in a couple new ones this winter. Hard to think, but the last time the boat was in the water was on a short charter in mid October. where does the time go? Thanks all, Dan, how long have the batteries been sitting at your house?


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

I just replaced one of my deep cycle batteries and got 37 months out of an 18 month battery and 29 months out of the last one I changed. I used the maintenance tips I posted earlier. Distilled water only and never allow them to dischrge fully. Also a lower amperage slower charge will help the life of your deep cycles; verses a high amp fast charge.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

most deep cycle batts call for a 10 amp charger to get a full charge. I use a electronic charger that cuts off when fully charced, but maintains charge. i used a 6/8 for yrs but they say that wont charge batt fully. I got this at a delco batt school i went too.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

has anyone tried the battery conditioner called INOX? seen it on tv and have been looking for reviews/feedback.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Battery life, etc*

I looked up the battery recondition products and such on the net. I found a very interesting thread via YouTube and tried one of the recommendations. Along the line of the guy with the saltwater recommendation. 

You use a mixture of Epsom Salt (magnesium sulfide) as it is the correct chemical compound mixed with distilled water and then added to the old or bad battery. You go through a charge cycle at 10 amps, drop to 2 amps and let charge over night. Then you hook up a light (flounder light) and discharge the battery completely. Then you charge as normal. I revived one battery I had that was laying around. Another one I tried actually had a bad cell and you can't fix that that I am aware of. 

This process is for "desulfation" of the plates which you can research. The best advice I have received is to use a battery "maintainer". I bought one from Harbor Freight for $16. They will honor on line prices if you print it out. I keep the maintainer hooked up to the house bank and leave it plugged in full time. The discharge of a battery without subsequent charge is what contributes to sulfation and eventual failure of the battery. 

I recommend googling this issue and do not take my word as gospel! Best of luck. I am 50% with reviving a battery. I do advocate knowing you have at least one solid battery. Way cheaper than a tow job! 

While you are at it, google how to recharge those darn drill batteries. Pretty cool as well.

Happy holidays,

Bob


----------

